# Jurien Bay WA - 8th & 9th March



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

A few of us who are members of the Australian Kayak Fishing Stuff Index have planned a weekend trip to Jurien Bay on 8th & 9th March. Any WA or other members who may be in the vicinity are welcome to come along and join in the fun  
We will be staying at the Jurien Bay caravan park and a few of us will be getting there on Friday afternoon to set up for Saturday morning fishing session out in the bay.

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Would love to Cuda,

I will be out at Woody island all weekend.

We are having a (team bonding) weekend for work so we are going over to Woody island.....along with my kayak, so while all the others will be team building, I will be fishing.

(But I will be thinking about team building while I am catching the fish). :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Good luck at Jurien, Mark.

I wish I could get there but after the Abrolhos trip I have to lay low for a few weeks.

The weather's looking good on the south coast & the salmon are moving!

Again, good luck & may you all get some decent fish.


----------



## kpenergy (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Gang, Looks like two of the wifes friends are pulling out for this week end but they have booked a caravan, so if anyone was toying with the idea of going, and not booked yet, a 6 berth Caravan could be available if you are quick. 
Reply here for further details.. 
Keith


----------

